
90 Days on a Carnivore Diet: Results and Insights - HNestUnCulte
https://medium.com/@andylindquist/90-days-on-a-carnivore-diet-results-and-insights-8d07692869fe
======
synthc
People must be really out of touch with what healthy food is to switch to a
meat only diet. Eat plenty of plants and a little bit of meat, just like our
ancestors did, and most importantly don't eat too much, it is easy as that.
Don't fuck up the planet because you think you can only maintain a healthy
weight by eating grass fed burgers all the time. In 20 years we will look back
at fad diets like meat-only and keto and make jokes about it.

~~~
_nhynes
> keto

What? You mean keto practitioners aren't following a strict vegan diet of
avocados and processed soy protein? /s

More seriously, though, in _fewer_ than 20 years, meat substitutes will be
ubiquitous and people will tend towards sun-fed burgers (if for no reason
other than cost).

~~~
synthc
I mean the keto diet in general. In 20 years I expect to watch a future
version of a nostaligia show ("Remember the 2010's?") by having it beamed
straight into my visual cortex, and in this show they will make jokes about
keto & meat-only diets, and other stupid fads.

~~~
sridca
I think they would rather be making jokes about plant-based diets.

------
s9w
> As expected from a high cholesterol diet my LDL was elevated

Dietary cholesterol has no influence on their blood levels

~~~
moltar
It has, but not how it is explained traditionally.

[https://youtu.be/jZu52duIqno](https://youtu.be/jZu52duIqno)

